# Damn you Pinterest



## Nathan W (Apr 22, 2018)

These coolers always popped up on my wife’s Pinterest feed. With the weather we’ve been having in Kansas I finally decided it was time to add this to the patio. Wichita, KS city flag proudly displayed on the lid!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2018)

Very cool! you made it or bought it?


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 22, 2018)

I made this yesterday. I have a stack of old pickets that I want gone, this took up a fair amount of it. I got to break in one of my newly refurbished hand planes th cut the chamfered edges on the sides. It’s not fine woodworking by any means, but it looks real nice next to the Weber.


barry richardson said:


> Very cool! you made it or bought it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice. I can see a lot of us getting inspired by that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 22, 2018)

TimR said:


> Nice. I can see a lot of us getting inspired by that!


Thanks, I’m going to add a paper towel holder, lower shelf for briquettes and hooks for bbq tools. It’ll be my own BBQ butler!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 22, 2018)

This is a great idea. I'll have to start paying more attention to Pinterest.


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 22, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> This is a great idea. I'll have to start paying more attention to Pinterest.


It’s a slippery slope, man. It starts out all innocent. Before you know it it’s Pinterest for breakfast, Pinterest on the crapper; a little more before bed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2018)

Before you know it it’s Pinterest for breakfast, Pinterest on the crapper; a little more before bed. Heck, that's how I am with WB!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 22, 2018)

Likewise!


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 23, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> It’s a slippery slope, man. It starts out all innocent. Before you know it it’s Pinterest for breakfast, Pinterest on the crapper; a little more before bed.


Let's see - I have about 3.5 million Pinterest followers - I think I resemble that remark! Just search for Mike Hill on Pinterest - I'm usually the first that pops up. Avatar is a heart shaped flag thingie. Started as something I did for my wife - and it grew. Pinterest is young and hip - so they barely acknowledge a 61 yo, overweight and butt ugly, construction business veteran who is also a Christian conservative that has no tatooes and doesn't drink and loves his wife.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------

